# Copyright Laws?



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

I finally made a riding video from this Saturday at Sabine, with music. I didn't put it on youtube yet, I just posted it on Facebook for friends to see. I put the singers/songs in the credits of the vid, just like the thousands of vids I've seen before. Facebook sent me a nice email saying that they pulled my vid down because of copyright infringement laws. What process do I need to go through to avoid getting my vids pulled down? What are all you guys doing to your vids that i'm not? Thanks!


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I use a youtube converter. Google it. Once you download that, you just find the music video on yt then copy the link to that vid, then paste it to the youtube converter and it will turn it into a MP3 type file. I just use those files on my vids and Facebook and Youtube doesn't do anything about. 

Of course I give credit to the artist in the description.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

On my Vimeo and Contour accounts..they don't care. You Tube used to pull the sound track off of my videos with music that has copy right issues. Now they just send me an email that says there may be an issue and they may not be able to put advertising in it...which is NO issue with me at all...lol But have stopped pulling the sound tracks so I be happy


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Just upload to you tube, with music. They will send you a notification if it "matched third party content". All you have to do is acknowedge it. Video and soundtrack still will play as uploaded. Some will not allow for playback on mobile devices though, or on your TV. The. Just post the link to video on Facebook.


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, guys! Sounds like I can just put it on youtube and roll with it. Good deal! Maybe that will go smoother than the LSU game! (still mad about that :34::aargh4


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

BlackDawg said:


> Thanks for the advice, guys! Sounds like I can just put it on youtube and roll with it. Good deal! Maybe that will go smoother than the LSU game! (still mad about that :34::aargh4


I keep telling myself it was all a bad dream, that lsu actually won


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

This issue pisses me off so bad sometimes... ESPECIALLY when it blocks the videos from mobile viewing. Of course there are ways around it to still be able to view it from your phone but I cant go through and explain to everyone how to do that. 

I dont see why they block them like this though. If your account isnt MONETIZED and you are gaining nothing but views from the video why do this???... Its FREE publicity for the artist. I cant tell you how many times ppl have PMed me or commented on a video asking what the name of a song is. Who is gaining from that?... The artist is.. The now have one more person listening to there music and possibly going to buy it from itunes where they will be getting just a little more rich..

I guess i can also see if from the artist stand point as well it just gets a little aggrevating sometimes.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

^^^totally agree





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

EFF the artists, they are millionaires. It's like buying a 12 pack of beer and Miller Brewing Company telling me I can't share any with my buddies. BULL$H!T.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thus far on mine I haven't added music because there's all ways tunes to be heard from the bikes. - Seems if we have it playing on the radio while video'ing there's no issues.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Actually they wont let you monitize any of your videos (if you do that) if there is background music in the video.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

"monitize" as in allow adds so you can try to make money off the vid? - I don't do that anyway, so I guess it doesn't matter. The vids are the same to me as offering info on here, it's just helping "our community".


----------

